# Genealogy of the Ainur



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 14, 2022)

I just found this, it seems very interesting. As a Maia of Varda and Manwe, it seems like I would be one of the _Spirits of Light and Air, counted amongst both the Suruli and the Manir_.



(Just search up "Genealogy of the Ainur" and the image should come up in better resolution. The original image was too large to upload, unfortunately.)


----------

